# Gros soucis sur icloud



## Ramses7420 (23 Mars 2022)

Bonjour, depuis hier j'ai de gros problèmes avec icloud.
J'ai uploadé des fichiers depuis mon Mac vers icloud. Je l'ai voit dans mon finder (il y a un petit nuage à côté), mais sur mon iPhone et sur le Web, ils ne sont pas présents.

Une idée pour mon problème ?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Une panne chez Apple ?
cf : https://www.macg.co/services/2022/03/nouvelle-panne-des-services-apple-127983


----------



## Ramses7420 (23 Mars 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une panne chez Apple ?
> cf : https://www.macg.co/services/2022/03/nouvelle-panne-des-services-apple-127983


Pourtant il dise icloud résolu ?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2022)

Ramses7420 a dit:


> Pourtant il dise icloud résolu ?


Oui, mais au début de ton post, tu as écrit :


Ramses7420 a dit:


> depuis hier j'ai de gros problèmes avec icloud.



ce qui peut / pourrait s'expliquer par cette panne.


----------



## Ramses7420 (23 Mars 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, mais au début de ton post, tu as écrit :
> 
> 
> ce qui peut / pourrait s'expliquer par cette panne.


Je pense mais je ne sais pas si je suis le seul


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2022)

Non, j'ai de gros soucis également depuis quelques jours. Je patiente.


----------



## Ramses7420 (23 Mars 2022)

Voilà ce que j'ai depuis hier. On voit bien les fichiers en cours d'upload sur le Cloud, mais lorsque je vais sur mon téléphone, il n'y a aucun trace des ce fichiers


----------



## Ramses7420 (13 Juillet 2022)

Je reviens ici, car depuis ce matin, j'ai des soucis de synchro avec iCloud. Je me suis déconnecté depuis mon Mac, et me suis reconnecté. J'ai rebooté le Mac mais tout ce qu'il y a sur mon bureau etc (sauvegardé sur iCloud, n'est toujours pas revenu.

Une idée sur mon gros soucis ?
Merci


----------

